# Loose bearings on Easton EA50 SL rear wheel



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

I posted this a few weeks ago in the Easton forum and had no replies, hoping this section will yield better results.

I have a set of almost brand new EA50 SL wheels (less than 2 months old, less than 50 miles on them) in which the rear hub has a bit of play in the bearings. Holding the rim and tire near the rear brake, I'm able to wiggle it side to side and feel some definite mechanical play even with the quick release tightened per Easton's instructions. I've verified that the rim wasn't hitting the brake pads and have also checked it in another frame with the same result. The looseness feels exactly as described in their bearing preload adjustment instructions for their upper-end hubs.

There's nothing on Easton's web site about servicing the hubs that come with these wheels so I'm unsure if this is "normal" for these wheels or not ( this is my first set of cartridge bearing hubs). Since I'm still within my 60 day return period on these wheels, I'm hoping that someone will have some input/advice on this.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

First off, you shouldn't by any means consider this normal. Bearing do wear and things do loosen, but after less than 2 months? I would take it back to the LBS you bought it from. They should fix any problems that you have at no charge.


----------



## bicmcneal (Apr 28, 2010)

*Loose EA50 SL rear hub*

The EA50SL hub does not have a preload adjuster.
The preload is determined by the compression of the bearing when pressed into the bearing bore.
Any play would indicate that the bearing has gotten itself out of place. This can happen if the end of the axle is knocked.
The QR does not normally effect the hub bearings, as these are 'not cup/cone' styles hubs. The endcaps do not interface/affect the bearings.
The solution would be to press the bearing back into place, using a bearing press.
Your LBS should be able to do this, and get the bearing feeling tight again.
To be honest, pushing on the rim is testing 'axial play', something the preload does not affect greatly. You should remove the wheel, then the QR, and press on either end of the axle with your thumbs or palms. This will give you a better feel for 'end play', which is what the preload affects. Torquing from the rim will usually move the balls around inside the bearing, causing that sort of movement. If you dont feel end play, and the hub doesnt appear/feel like it is shifting when riding, I would think it is fine.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

bicmcneal said:


> The EA50SL hub does not have a preload adjuster.
> The preload is determined by the compression of the bearing when pressed into the bearing bore.
> Any play would indicate that the bearing has gotten itself out of place. This can happen if the end of the axle is knocked.
> The QR does not normally effect the hub bearings, as these are 'not cup/cone' styles hubs. The endcaps do not interface/affect the bearings.
> ...


If this doesn't correct it then the movement is inherent in the bearing. Play is usually the end result of wear among the components in the bearing itself. If the bearing is new and races and balls are within tollerances then there's nothing to do. some play is normal.


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I pulled the wheel and quick release and checked the end play on the axle. I can both feel and see end play in the axle. The play can be seen by observing the gap between the hub and freehub when moving the axle side-to-side. I think it's time to get in touch with Easton.


----------

